# How do you save HDR images in CS3 to .JPG?



## BuZzZeRkEr (Jan 29, 2008)

Thanks for helping a noob!


----------



## Sideburns (Jan 29, 2008)

go to image > mode > 8 bit
then save as .jpg.

you should be doing that already if you're tone mapping them properly...


----------

